# lower stomach "hardness"



## billiegirl

I'm 7 weeks 4 days pregnant and I have already noticed that I am getting hard just above my pubic region and below my belly button....I'm a little overweight but this "hardness" has increased lately by getting closer to my belly button....anyone else experiencing this or am I just paranoid? This would be my first pregnancy that I haven't miscarried within the first 3 months


----------



## apple84

I have the same thing. It's there in the morning and doesn't go down when I suck in my stomach. Some might say bloat, but I think it could be the beginings of a bump. Some days I'm bloated and I can feel that I'm bloated and look 5 months pregnant, but when I'm not bloated, that lower belly hardness is still there.


----------



## My bump

a bump physically wont be 'feelable' till 12 weeks. You could be further along than you thought or just feeling muscle or bloating. You'll know when your starting to get the hard uterus feeling as you'll be certain about it.

Hope this helps

x


----------



## Zeri

I think I had that at 7 weeks too. It didn't feel like bloat. Maybe the beginning of a bump?


----------



## billiegirl

it comes and goes...dont think its bloat....i could be farther along than i think but all my symptoms started the week after Easter and continues even now.


----------



## tasha41

Yeah I had that in first trimester, my belly felt a bit harder near the end.. and okay, weird, but it felt rubbery? :rofl:

If you're very petite you'll feel it sooner as your uterus starts to change :) I assume you'd feel a difference if you don't have very good muscle tone also.


----------



## Kota

I've got the same, and I'm not a small girl, (sz 18/20) but def of a night my tummy under my belly button feels much harder, it seems to get harder during the day,. so thinking its still mostly bloat.


----------



## lou1979

Hardness is also caused by braxton hicks, mine started at 15 weeks.

i never felt my uterus above my pubic bone until 13 weeks


----------



## zjh.ox

I'm 7 weeks + 3 days and I am the same. When i press below my belly button its hard. I'm rather petite anyway (size 6/8 usually). This this is why I can feel a bump starting already


----------



## cbass929

Im sure it is the begining of a bump you feel bc it is there but at 7 weeks it should not be close to your belly button at all. Im 13 weeks and my bump is still very low. GL

Its probably gas. I get a lot of gas and i can feel it go through every part of me inside, i know it sounds crazy but it will get real hard like in one spot then finally move on through.


----------



## CandyApple19

hang on, in both my pregancies i got the top of my womb at 8/9 weeks, by 13 weeks my womb measured 17! some people are different.


----------

